# Dairy new to collection



## kranked003 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi all, this freshly dug dairy is embossed 
 Cronenweth Dairy 1356 Herman St. N.S.

 also 
 Liq.
 1/2 Pt. 
 Registered(on Back)

 Anyone have value, age, rareness information?

 This came from fathers recent dig, his first of the new season.  Its his first dairy.


----------



## kranked003 (Mar 15, 2009)

second pic here. local to pittsburgh.  i think 1356 Herman St N.S. may be a reference to the "North Side" of the city.  can anyone confirm or deny that?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice early milk you dug there. At one time I had over 2000 milks from western pa. That is one I didn't have. It may be scarce but for some reason the milks from Pitts. don't carry high values as a rule. They must not ha ve strong milk collectors there like we do around Steubenville.


----------



## Dyle (Jan 9, 2010)

Bottle is from my grandfather's dairy (Ray Cronenweth), he sold the dairy in the early '50's and moved to Florida.


----------



## smithman29 (Jan 9, 2010)

That picture reaqlly adds living history to the bottle. To a true collector that type of autenication is priceless.
      Zanes: Youre right about Pittsburgh milk bottles. Along with most Western PA. counties, there seems to be an overall lack of collector interest in local milks. This situation is opposite with many Mid-Central PA. counties such as Centre, Clinton, Union, Snyder, etc. Also very strong collector interest and higher overall milk bottle values with many Central Eastern PA. counties like Schuylkill, Carbon, Northumberland, Lebanon and Lancaster.
      Rare bottles from Western PA. will sometimes bring a pittance of what somewhat more common bottles from Central Eastern PA. Rarity seems to play second fiddle to the concentration of collectors in a given geographic area in determining values regarding milk bottles...at least in PA.


----------



## kranked003 (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks for the photo, I will show it to my dad who dug that bottle. he loves this stuff to bring his bottles some character


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 30, 2010)

Funny thing, here in the SF Bay Area I don't know any milk bottle collectors; the majority of the milks found around here are from actual dumps (of which there are very few) and are from the 1930s. Guess I got "lucky" picking up local 1930s embossed milks from flea markets and one creekbank dump I dug -- all around 30 years ago. Once in a while a TOC ten pin will turn up on ebay -- inevitably from SF and it will bring a higher bid than I can afford. Local milks from the 1930s nearly always hail from the the Illinois Pacific Glass Co. in SF and aren't often dug because there were virtually no privies around here in the 1930s, and the dumps were long ago paved over and made into golf courses or worse...[8D]


----------

